
A Simple Twitter App with Ruby on Rails - Messages With Ajax - zeedotme
http://www.noupe.com/ajax/create-a-simple-twitter-app.html
======
guybrush0
The title is misleading - I thought this was a link to a twitter mash-up, not
a "how to learn rails" tutorial that has nothing to do with twitter.

~~~
Davertron
"...not a "how to learn rails" tutorial that has nothing to do with twitter."

Nothing to do with twitter, except that IT IS TWITTER :)

